# Do I add hinges or finish box first?



## TX_1234 (May 8, 2015)

Hi,
I am building a small hinged box and don't know if it is best to install the hinges before or after finishing the wood. If I install *after *finishing, then I'd have to resand/refinish if the box is out-of-alignment once the hinges are installed. If I install hinges *before *finishing, then I can always sand the lid/box flush at the edges, but the sanding/finishing is cumbersome because I don't want to damage/torque the 90 degree small hinges too much. Any suggestions?? Do I sand/finish part of the box, then do the hinges, then sand/finish the rest?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Install the hinges, tweak the fit to perfection, remove the hinges, finish, reinstall the hinges. OR Use wooden hinges!


----------



## jsuede (Jan 18, 2015)

Only made a few small boxes, but I always installed all hardware, then removed it for finishing. Never sprayed, always wiped on finish, so spraying may cause problems refitting hardware if not masked/or mortises cleaned out properly.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Like gfadym said. LOL


----------



## TX_1234 (May 8, 2015)

Okay, thanks for your replies. I will be installing the hinges in a few minutes here so I hope it goes okay


----------

